# 3D Women anyone?



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

Well, tech is used to create these these realistic looking women so enjoy 
The rest of the images are at this website.
https://cgelves.com/10-most-realistic-human-3d-models-that-will-wow-you/

*1. 3D Portrait of AnnaSophia Robb by Houssein Diba*

*Hossein Diba is a very talented 3D character artist, currently working as Lead Character sculptor at WWE.*
*This stunning 3D model of actress AnnaSophia Robb was sculpted in ZBrush, the hair was created using ZBrush Fibermesh and rendered in Vray using Vray hair material.*







*6. Kristen Stewart CG Likeness by Hyun Kyung*

*This spot-on 3D likeness model of actress Kristen Steward was created by Hyun Kyung using Zbrush and 3ds Max and rendered in Vray.*






*5. Catwoman 3D Character by Per Haagensen made for ‘The Dark Knight Rises’*

*Per Haagensen, a Senior Concept Artist/Character Art Director at EA DICE, created this breath-taking character artwork of Catwoman for Warner Bros project “The Dark Knight Rises”.*

*Although this render of Catwoman looks like a photograph of Anne Hathaway, she is actually a 3D model sculpted and textured her using Zbrush and Lightwave and rendered in Lightwave.*
*Per then used Photoshop for the background matte painting and post work.*
*Here are some more renders for you to enjoy and clayrenders.*






 Another from Teruyuki and Yuka
https://teruyukiandyuka.artstation.com/


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jesus.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2017)

STOP.....


----------



## natr0n (Apr 8, 2017)

Gonna make a book called "3D Women, Joysticks Rising"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Gonna make a book called "3D Women, Joysticks Rising"


 The problem is I only ever get about two or three pages in and then I lose interest


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh my. 3D women? Have you tried 3D rendered woman in Virtual Teality? 

Wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2017)

They all look pretty much like this on weekends nights.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey, they made Grand Moff Tarkin out of CGI, why stop there?






...

That hopefully lowered the boners a little here.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 8, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Oh my. 3D women? Have you tried 3D rendered woman in Virtual Teality?
> 
> Wink wink nudge nudge








You had to have been there. Fortunately I was...


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 8, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> You had to have been there. Fortunately I was...



If you were in virtual reality with him, I question your sexual ethics.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah I should have said "here". Since I definitely wasn't "there".

For those that weren't here for it, he had a short-lived thread about his VR girlfriend. You can let your imagination fill in the rest of the X rated details. If you didn't happen to see it before it vanished.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2017)

Head over to https://www.daz3d.com/shop/ and you can buy cheap models that look fairly realistic.

Just be sure to have a Nvidia GPU for Iray rendering,


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2017)

@Killerdroid It's that first picture in your OP that looks the most real of all. Even knowing she's CGI I can barely tell which is a first for me. The only thing off with that picture is that here eyes look like they're diverging, which would have been easy to fix. Even the closeup of her eyes on the website you linked to looks like that.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 8, 2017)

This is so absolutely accurately totally nothing like Mass Effect Andromeda face designs XD


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> @Killerdroid It's that first picture in your OP that looks the most real of all. Even knowing she's CGI I can barely tell which is a first for me. The only thing off with that picture is that here eyes look like they're diverging, which would have been easy to fix. Even the closeup of her eyes on the website you linked to looks like that.



I agree the eyes are a little unrealistic. It looks more like a crazy stare IMO. I've had a dabble myself and it's hard to get everything right. 
The best people to make it more realistic are the critics


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Head over to https://www.daz3d.com/shop/ and you can buy cheap models that look fairly realistic.
> 
> Just be sure to have a Nvidia GPU for Iray rendering,



You mean the "Buy dolly, dress dolly, pose dolly and render shop" OK for pin-up type art but not the more serious modeller.
If you want an non generic look you have to model them yourself. The head that is.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Jesus.



You called


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> You mean the "Buy dolly, dress dolly, pose dolly and render shop" OK for pin-up type art but not the more serious modeller.
> If you want an non generic look you have to model them yourself. The head that is.



Having attempted to model a whole new human design in Blender, it's friggin' hard and really time consuming. Rigging it is also entirely on another level of difficulty.

In the end, you end up using a photo of a real person to base your design on.

Personally, Daz3D was where I started and eventually shook it off as my skills became better.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> @Killerdroid It's that first picture in your OP that looks the most real of all. Even knowing she's CGI I can barely tell which is a first for me. The only thing off with that picture is that here eyes look like they're diverging, which would have been easy to fix. Even the closeup of her eyes on the website you linked to looks like that.



If you know about the construction & modeling of the images ,then knowing where to look can give away whether or not it's a generated image/picture or a real picture(looking in the difficult areas). For example, in regards to the second image in the original post, look at her hairline. Depending on the resolution of your device should be able to see that it looks a little "odd".

hair can be hard to replicate, in all of its intricacies, etc..eyes are where people tend to look immediately upon seeing an image for the first time, and can also be the cause for a 3d model looking "off". it pays to work on the eyes extra, just to avoid small missed details.like the Canthus in the inside corner of a human eye, it should be properly modeled, otherwise it can turn out looking clumpy, and weird like it was made of clay.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Having attempted to model a whole new human design in Blender, *it's friggin' hard and really time consuming. Rigging it is also entirely on another level of difficulty.*
> 
> In the end, you end up using a photo of a real person to base your design on.
> 
> Personally, Daz3D was where I started and eventually shook it off as my skills became better.



Time and patience is key, many want instant results without the input.  I agree it can become tiring asking questions in forums and not hearing back. Even some of the paid for tutorials are basic, some even substandard. Just keep at what you're are doing and master one proggy at a time IMO. 

I'm not saying DAZ is a bad thing. Just not my thing.


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Having attempted to model a whole new human design in Blender, it's friggin' hard and really time consuming. Rigging it is also entirely on another level of difficulty.
> 
> In the end, you end up using a photo of a real person to base your design on.
> 
> Personally, Daz3D was where I started and eventually shook it off as my skills became better.


So are those lovely thighs in your avatar CGI then?

Agreed it's incredibly hard to replicate a real human, with all the ultrafine details. I don't think the technology is there yet.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> If you know about the construction & modeling of the images ,then knowing where to look can give away whether or not it's a generated image/picture or a real picture(looking in the difficult areas). For example, in regards to the second image in the original post, look at her hairline. Depending on the resolution of your device should be able to see that it looks a little "odd".
> 
> hair can be hard to replicate, in all of its intricacies, etc..



LOL, It's not my work mate 
 It's just an artists showcase, nothing more. Those images are there as part of a portfolio to gain work in the CGI Industry.
The best thing to do is paint hair in photoshop IMO. The hair on the model might have been created using a plugin purchased by the artist, or maybe a hair script written by the artist.  CGI and the tools are improving all the time.



jboydgolfer said:


> hair can be hard to replicate, in all of its intricacies, etc..eyes are where people tend to look immediately upon seeing an image for the first time, and can also be the cause for a 3d model looking "off". it pays to work on the eyes extra, just to avoid small missed details.like the Canthus in the inside corner of a human eye, it should be properly modeled, otherwise it can turn out looking clumpy, and weird like it was made of clay.



I missed your edit:

I agree attention to detail is key for realism but the tools at hand may not give you the result you want. An eyeball is a simple geometry and can be tweaked by the person modelling. 
A majority of the textures now have been taken from images of real people. 
The problem is you'll never get a movie actor to stand in so you can photograph them in their birthday suit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> LOL, It's not my work mate
> It's just an artists showcase, nothing more. Those images are there as part of a portfolio to gain work in the CGI Industry.
> The best thing to do is paint hair in photoshop IMO. The hair on the model might have been created using a plugin purchased by the artist, or maybe a hair script written by the artist.  CGI and the tools are improving all the time.



i know its not your work. i was commenting on the difficulties of 3d human head modeling,based on what @qubit posted. i .your username was in quibits post,


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> So are those lovely thighs in your avatar CGI then?
> 
> Agreed it's incredibly hard to replicate a real human, with all the ultrafine details. I don't think the technology is there yet.



There are 3d scanners that can scan both head and body. It's getting the skin and hair to look realistic seems the harder part. 
Even a full body texture once applied can look like like plastic.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i know its not your work. i was commenting on the difficulties of 3d human head modeling,based on what @qubit posted. i .your username was in quibits post,



No worries. head elsewhere......
Yep, difficult and time consuming. And can be expensive if it's a hobby.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> So are those lovely thighs in your avatar CGI then?
> 
> Agreed it's incredibly hard to replicate a real human, with all the ultrafine details. I don't think the technology is there yet.



Nope, it's from a photo. 

The tech is there. But the balance between practicality and reality must be drawn. Even the baby hair on skin can be done. Would it be practical to render and animate? Nope. Maybe for a still-render.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll add that lighting is also key to realism.

So many render engines, and so many claiming to be better than the competition.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I'll add that lighting is also key to realism.
> 
> So many render engines, and so many claiming to be better than the competition.



Lightning is another whole world of its own. So, basically, for 3D modelling, you need to master 3 basic aspects.

1. Photoshop or GIMP skills for textures, bump map, and spec map. Also for post makeup of a render.
2. Modelling itself, including sculpting (sculpting is NOT easy).
3. The art of lightning.

And then each rendering engine renders things differently, so you need to learn rendering engine behaviors also. They all have weird quirks or bugs you need to get around as well.

All in one, it ain't easy. Modelling a human is one of the hardest tasks to do. Daz3D models are dirt cheap in that sense. Of course, it won't be your own work.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 8, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Lightning is another whole world of its own. So, basically, for 3D modelling, you need to master 3 basic aspects.
> 
> 1. Photoshop or GIMP skills for textures, bump map, and spec map. Also for post makeup of a render.



Yep, postwork. Not easy. Another different ballgame. There are many other tools out there for texturing and digital painting. Zbrush is easy to get to grips with and doesn't cost the price of a small island.




alucasa said:


> 2. Modelling itself, including sculpting (sculpting is NOT easy).



It all depends on the software. Again I find Pixologic's Zbrush is the most user friendly. Pixologic's Sculptris is free and not hard to get the hang of either.




alucasa said:


> 3. The art of lightning.



I've only used Vray and Iray. Both give great results. Vray is a steeper learning curve with many professional features . But Vray's 3rd party plugin's have made it more noob friendly over the last few years.



alucasa said:


> And then each rendering engine renders things differently, so you need to learn rendering engine behaviors also. They all have weird quirks or bugs you need to get around as well.
> 
> All in one, it ain't easy. Modelling a human is one of the hardest tasks to do. Daz3D models are dirt cheap in that sense. Of course, it won't be your own work.



If you want to get into the industry you have to learn. Even as a hobbyist myself I want to learn the ins and outs. I could admire another's work but I'd rather have a bash at it myself.

I got into digital art over 13 years ago, got sick and it got sidelined.
It all takes time, And I have plenty of that.

BTW you can sculpt a head and stick it on a DAZ dolly if don't fancy sculpting a complete human from scratch. See DeviantArt.











See the difference Vray and Arnold lighting can make.
Models created and textured in Maya, Zbrush and Mudbox.






3ds Max, Photoshop, V-Ray, ZBrush.







Maya, Silo, Zbursh, Photoshop, MARI, V-Ray, Nuke.


----------

